# I need help figuring out my own Fursona.



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi. I am new to the furry community and I really can't figure out what my fursona should be. I did a couple of quizes online that put in the category of 93% dragon and 93% aquatic. The funny part is I used to draw dolphins early in my life and then dragons during my early college days. I haven't drawn anything in over 10 years. I used to draw animals all the time. I am 33, but I sometimes don't act my age. I am serious, shy, and I don't adjust to change very quickly. I'm a gamer. When I play games like Skyrim, I always choose the lizard race. I'm very honest and serious, but my confidence is a little low. How can I make a fursona when I'm not even sure of myself? I love the ocean, but I also love how dragons look. I want to apologize in advance if my thoughts are a little scattered. I am an introvert, but I do like having friends around. I prefer hot weather to cold weather. I can get angry at stupid stuff. I have a hard time reading other people (social ques, etc.). I'm happy for any suggestions or ideas. Maybe I got the animal down but I don't know how to make that animal "me". Thanks for tolerating my rant.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

You aren't obligated to have a fursona; I don't have one. You only need design one if you actually want one. 
If you do want one, I suppose an aquatic dragon could satisfy all your points?


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks. I guess I really need to figure out how to design this.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2016)

Be a duck-billed platypus.

That way everyone will now how cool you are.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol. You said that in another thread


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol. You said that in another thread


----------



## shadow21812 (Feb 22, 2016)

I would suggest looking for certain species of animals that you feel represent you. If you feel a dragon would suit you the most designing a dragon to look how you think you'd look as a dragon (or anything along those lines) is a good place to start. 
You can always draw a dragon but if you don't think you're that good at art you could use a maker game such as: Create a Dragon 2.0 ~ Doll Divine or http://www.dolldivine.com/dragon-maker.php to help you decide what to do


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2016)

You can never go wrong with a duck-billed platypus fursona. I don't know why people don't realise this.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a hard time imagining myself as a duck-billed platypus. I may be odd. But not that odd.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for that dragon-maker link, its a useful tool


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You can never go wrong with a duck-billed platypus fursona. I don't know why people don't realise this.



I have a fursuit of a Maiasaura (duck-billed dinosaur) and became pretty aggravated over time whenever I would goto conventions and everyone would yell out thinking I was a platypus xD


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dolphinboy130 said:


> I have a hard time imagining myself as a duck-billed platypus. I may be odd. But not that odd.



Do you have a favorite animal? Why not create a hybrid! It's also okay to have multiple fursonas. For me, my favorite animals are horses but I feel that I act alot like a deer (quiet, timid, cautious) so for me it was alot more how I acted that chose it. You said you like the ocean a lot so perhaps an aquatic fursona could work... maybe a Galapagos Iguana? They swim underwater to hunt sometimes and live on beaches. What about a water dragon?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I have a fursuit of a Maiasaura (duck-billed dinosaur) and became pretty aggravated over time whenever I would goto conventions and everyone would yell out thinking I was a platypus xD



It always struck me as peculiar that the duck billed dinosaurs are not the group which gave rise to birds, but platypuses have bills too and they're entirely unrelated. I guess bills just evolve a lot.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> It always struck me as peculiar that the duck billed dinosaurs are not the group which gave rise to birds, but platypuses have bills too and they're entirely unrelated. I guess bills just evolve a lot.



It is interesting, isn't it? XD I believe it's due to the fact that much of dinosaurs evolution was more dependent on their pelvic / hip structure than anything else. I guess that is why I liked them though, they lived out west in large herds like giant, prehistoric mustang horses! >w<


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> It is interesting, isn't it? XD I believe it's due to the fact that much of dinosaurs evolution was more dependent on their pelvic / hip structure than anything else. I guess that is why I liked them though, they lived out west in large herds like giant, prehistoric mustang horses! >w<



The same problem is true of the pelvic girdle actually. In the 'Bird hipped' dinosaurs the pubis is swept back posteriorly towards the ischium, as it is in birds. 
Birds didn't evolve from the bird-hipped dinosaurs though; they evolved from the 'Lizard hipped' dinosaurs, in which the pubis points anteriorly, as is primitively the case in Dinosaurs. 

Always strikes me as weird.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> The same problem is true of the pelvic girdle actually. In the 'Bird hipped' dinosaurs the pubis is swept back posteriorly towards the ischium, as it is in birds.
> Birds didn't evolve from the bird-hipped dinosaurs though; they evolved from the 'Lizard hipped' dinosaurs, in which the pubis points anteriorly, as is primitively the case in Dinosaurs.
> 
> Always strikes me as weird.



I agree, hahahah xD Strange they'd give them those names when they don't line up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

paroapockinroo said:


> I agree, hahahah xD Strange they'd give them those names when they don't line up.



Seems to routinely be the case in palaeontology. For example the group 'Ambulacraria', the most primitive members of which didn't possess ambulacral organs, and the group 'Amniotes', meaning 'egg layers' the most primitive members of which may not have laid eggs.

I suppose it's because the group names are coined before the evolutionary relationships are deciphered; all extant amniotes reproduce with eggs or amniotic sacks, so it seems like a pretty good name for them if that's all you know.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm thinking a Water Dragon/Dolphin hybrid. But it could change.


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Dolphinboy130 said:


> I'm thinking a Water Dragon/Dolphin hybrid. But it could change.



That sounds neat, maybe like a dragon with webbed feet and a long dolphin tail (or whatever you were thinking could work too, just throwing ideas out there xD)


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Seems to routinely be the case in palaeontology. For example the group 'Ambulacraria', the most primitive members of which didn't possess ambulacral organs, and the group 'Amniotes', meaning 'egg layers' the most primitive members of which may not have laid eggs.
> 
> I suppose it's because the group names are coined before the evolutionary relationships are deciphered; all extant amniotes reproduce with eggs or amniotic sacks, so it seems like a pretty good name for them if that's all you know.



I guess it makes sense in that aspect then


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2016)

I just had a thought: Plesiosaurs are pretty cool; they were essentially real life aquatic dragons: Plesiosauria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

I just made a dragon on that dragon maker and lost the design. I have to start over...


----------



## paroapockinroo (Feb 22, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> I just had a thought: Plesiosaurs are pretty cool; they were essentially real life aquatic dragons: Plesiosauria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Also Ichthyosaurs are a bit more dolphin-like Ichthyosaur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dolphinboy130 said:


> I just made a dragon on that dragon maker and lost the design. I have to start over...



Oh nooooooo xD


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 22, 2016)

I have a general idea what I want for my fursona now. I got some dragon idea, and I know how to draw dolphins. Dragon/Dolphin hybrid may give me some trouble due to the fact that I really how much dragon or dolphin I really want.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 23, 2016)

You also don't have to be narrowed down to one!  You can have a dragon, a dolphin, AND a platypus (or not lmao) if you can't easily get the dragon and dolphin to mesh like you want to :3

Another option is you can discuss it with an artist who is willing to design your fursona with you and maybe they'll bring a different perspective to it that you hadn't thought of :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

I used to have a jackal fursona... but then it didnt really fit me, and I already had a jackal character, so I went with him.

so even if you /do/ make a fursona you dont like, you can always change it. That's what I did.


----------



## malibu (Feb 23, 2016)

An aquatic dragon fursona sounds cool. Don't be afraid to play around with different ideas here and there, or change up your sona down the road. It's perfectly okay to decide you want something different later on. I've changed my sona a couple times before because I seem to change and older sonas no longer fit me.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Feb 23, 2016)

I put a lot of thought into making this fursona. I haven't had this much determination in a long time. Maybe joining this furry community is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Lovelust (Feb 23, 2016)

Dolphinboy130 said:


> I put a lot of thought into making this fursona. I haven't had this much determination in a long time. Maybe joining this furry community is exactly what I needed.



Hooray! Glad to see you're getting some inspiration. 
I've had at least 4 fursonas before.. as I've changed as a person, my fursona also changed. So don't feel locked into just one idea. There are a lot of different ways to do it


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Feb 25, 2016)

How about a dolphin dragon. I saw an orca dragon once and that was pretty neat.


----------



## Wakor (Mar 4, 2016)

Axolotl


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Mar 7, 2016)

I figured it out. Thanks for all the inspiration.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

Try and come up with a Fursona on your own and the time/effort you put into it will make it far more meaningful to you
then letting others decide for you.
Just whatever you come up with,if you're planning to get a partial or fursuit made of it,try and make it practical and not too elaborate..
Unless I mean,you've got that kind of money but just go easy on yourself.


----------



## Dolphinboy130 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have thought about my fursona. If I ever do get a fursuit, I am a little worried that a tiger- stripe pattern is going to cost me a lot of money. I guess I should limit the details of my fursona. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

